# Lemo - Jhb/Pta



## qball (29/12/14)

Howdy

Which vendors have the Lemo in stock for me to pick up today or tomorrow? I'm in Ruimsig but will pick up wherever. 

Tx


----------



## LandyMan (29/12/14)

Hi @qball ... We still have in stock ... http://www.vapescape.co.za/shop/Eleaf-Lemo

Reactions: Like 1


----------

